# Criticize my doggy pouch



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

This is my second attempt at the dog-bone pouch. I read about the concept last night, and gave it a try.

I gota say, this is a lot harder to install, but it does look cleaner, and lighter.

I haven't looked at any dimensions, I'm just going from what I saw on a video. I'm also a slingshot amateur.

So i'm sure i've done plenty wrong here, please tell me what should be changed.

















Which is the proper way to hold these pouchs? 1 or 2 ?

It seems to cave inwards (pic 1) Is that a mistake on my part?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Number 2 is correct way. Lookin good otherwise.


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

That does look a lot tidier, I'm making some pouches at the mo, might have to try this with the bands I've cut, cheers for the idea 

Ah that's a point I need to order some shot!!! To ebay!


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks like the pouch caves inward due to the folding of the ends, inherent in this design. Probably OK to shoot it either way. Although, most would prefer to have the smoothest portions of the pouch attachment on the inside. You will just have to see which you like or which is more accurate. It may turn out that the pouch curls open better, releasing the shot, when attached as #2. Nice pouch overall.

Vs


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Your pouch looks good and should work well for you just as it is. The size for the pouch depends on the size of ammo you're shooting....kind of trial-and-error effort. My only suggestion would be to punch a small hole in the center of the pouch....makes it easier to ensure that your ammo is centered for the shot.

I shoot my dog-bone pouch with the bands on the outside (as in #1) and with rough side out. That seems to work well for me. - John


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it would probably be better with a piece of tube collaring it. (added to my slingshot to-do list)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

One thing I notice is that the dogbone is a viable pouch configuration for tying bands but it is definitely more pouch that is used at the tie and thus bulkier. Hard to beat the long used, hole in the end method.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been using a dogbone pouch for a while, and I do like it. One of the nice things about it is that you can use very thin leather without worrying about it tearing through the holes. So all that thin leather from modern leather jackets is quite useable. I shoot it with the bands to the outside, pouch fold to the inside. It provides a sort of cup for the ammo, so ammo placement is quite consistent.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> I have been using a dogbone pouch for a while, and I do like it. One of the nice things about it is that you can use very thin leather without worrying about it tearing through the holes. So all that thin leather from modern leather jackets is quite useable. I shoot it with the bands to the outside, pouch fold to the inside. It provides a sort of cup for the ammo, so ammo placement is quite consistent.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


True about thin. Also, hides that aren't so strong no matter the thickness, with the hole method.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks good to me. #2 looks like the most logical method for a clean release.

p.s. That stain on your desk looks suspect.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Looks good to me. #2 looks like the most logical method for a clean release.
> 
> p.s. That stain on your desk looks suspect.


haha yea, only noticed when I put it up here. It's 2-part epoxie.

thanks fellas


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

#1 to me could be a recipe for RTS #2 is the correct way your pouch looks good but I'm with Rayshot on the hole in the pouch method but it does come down to personal preference.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

To attach tubes with this type of pouch, would one have to double over the end after securing it so the very tip of the end is pointed back at the fork? If no, then what would be a good way to try this with tubes, if at all?

Good thread, 
Thanks
SF


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just given it ago, on my lunch break, and i think i need to make the pouch bit bigger lol, i gave myself an inch and half for the ammo and looking at it... so not enough!

I'll get a picture on here later as now i have to get back to work =(


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

From test that we have made any pouch tied with rubber creates occasional fliers. We did do test with the dog bone style several years ago and it works very well when tied with string. It is a good tube pouch also. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

One way to do dogbone with tubes is to stuff the folded end of the pouch into the tube ... use smooth needle nose pliers to open the end of the tube. Then tie around the outside of the tube. Tex, I think you showed a band set up that way ????

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is what my dogbone pouch looks like; it is on a natural, with TBG.









Here is a close up of the pouch and a .5 inch steel ball for comparison.









I shot most of my card cuts with this pouch on my Mutant Ninja frame. All I can say is that it works well for me. I have never had an RTS with this pouch.

Note that I do not have square shoulders on the pouch, but rather rounded them. And I do not use the T configuration at the end of the pouch. Thus the pouch is a bit different from the one originally pictured in this thread. The pouch itself is a flattened oval, with narrow projections out each end. I fold the projections and then fold the band around that. I use a spring clamp at the pouch to hold everything in place. Then I put a bit of tension on it with a very simple band tying jig.









I did send a slingshot to someone with a dogbone pouch, and they reported that the pouch came loose. I suspect I just did not tie it firmly enough.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

This is from another post about this method. I've never found it necessary to have the "notch" on the end.

I used this method many years ago as a youngster not as a better method but when I could'nt find leather

that would'nt tear out at the hole and didn't have two nickles to buy any. lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockslinger, thanks so much for posting this. That is the shape I have been using.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok guys I said I'd give this a go and here's my final cut outs before going on the bands





  








Attempt 2/3




__
Jolli4688


__
Oct 1, 2013




finished bone pouches each a little bigger then the other to see which works best for me.

cant...






The Larger pouch is an inch wide by about 4" long, with a centre punch in the centre. The smaller one is the same width but 3 1/2" long. The leather is quite soft, but feels man enough for the task.

Let you know how it shoots once its all banded up, should stan out nicely against some TB Black


----------

